# Mitsubishi's Tesla Challenger?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Mitsubishi i MiEV SPORT has a power output of 20kW in the front and 47kW in the rear.

More...


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow. Let me repost the text:

*Mitsubishi's Tesla Challenger?* 

Source: Mitsubishi 
[Sep 25, 2007] 


_SYNOPSIS: The Mitsubishi i MiEV SPORT has a power output of 20kW in the front and 47kW in the rear._ 








Based on the i MiEV,*1 the pinnacle of [COLOR=blue ! important]Mitsubishi Motors's[/COLOR] environmental technology, the i MiEV SPORT maximizes the sporty possibilities of the zero-emissions electric vehicle. The high power and environmental performance of its [COLOR=blue ! important]electric motors[/COLOR] make it an exhilarating drive that delivers superior environmental performance. 
Characteristics 
- Based on the i MiEV, the i MiEV SPORT enhances the "driving" image of Mitsubishi's electric
vehicles. The [COLOR=blue ! important]car[/COLOR] features Mitsubishi Motors' unique in-wheel motors in the front plus S-AWC (Super All Wheel Control) — the company's vehicle dynamics control system — to achieve high maneuverability as well as high levels of both environmental and running performance. 
- The car brings a new closeness between people and cars; allowing them to become more a part of daily life. 
Design 
The "fastback" [COLOR=blue ! important]exterior design[/COLOR] expresses the quickness of the car with an appearance that is pleasing and lively. An efficient, environmentally friendly electric vehicle thanks to its compact size, it also possesses exceptionally fluid styling. A simplified interior styling creates a pleasant space, allowing occupants to feel at home. Geometry, metallic materials and body epitomize the futuristic electric vehicle. Interior lighting, too, has been carefully thought out, with the use of many blue LEDs suggestive of nature, creating a sophisticated, cutting-edge atmosphere.
The light green exterior marks another association with nature. The pearlescent paint, which shines when hit with direct light, brings feelings of advanced, futuristic technology and environmental peace of mind. The interior is sporty and dynamic as a result of the substantial use of mesh materials, while the space, with various natural elements, fosters feelings of both security and comfort. 
Packaging 
Like the i MiEV, i MiEV Sport uses a rear-midship design in its layout. Making use of the relatively long wheelbase of this platform, a high-capacity lithium-ion battery is installed in the lowest area under the floor, and components
including a motor and inverter are arranged beneath the luggage compartment. This layout provides optimal distribution of weight, front and rear, and a lower center of gravity for stability, sporty performance, and a spacious interior. 
Body Structure 
An aluminum space frame — a combination of aluminum extrusions and aluminum die casting — is light, rigid and strong; helping to improving performance by minimizing weight. 
The optimum layout of structural members, including front-side and cross members, efficiently absorbs crash energy in the event of front-end or side collision. In a collision from the rear, EV components under the back seat and rear floor serve as a barrier to ensure the integrity of the passenger compartment. By making use of the rear-midship layout and utilizing Mitsubishi's latest RISE (Reinforced Impact Safety Evolution) body, the concept realizes excellent occupant protection in collisions from any direction, even when colliding with a vehicle of different height or weight. 
Powertrain / S-AWC 
The system employs a structure consisting of three permanent magnetic synchronous motors. One in-wheel motor is placed at each front wheel; a single motor drives the rear wheels, as is used in the "i MiEV" system. An E-4WD system electronically optimizes the output of all motors. In addition, a new E-AYC (Electric Active Yaw Control) system is employed to directly regulate torque at the left and right rear wheels via an electric motor. In addition to the E-4WD and E-AYC, the S-AWC system integrates ABS and ASC (Active [COLOR=blue ! important]Stability Control[/COLOR]) systems, thus independently controlling driving force, traction and braking at all four wheels, for total maneuverability and maximum stability. 
Energy Saving Technology/Environmental Technology 
Energy-saving environmental considerations are seen throughout the i MiEV SPORT. Effective use of energy is achieved by installing an auxiliary photovoltaic generator on the roof, a power-generating fan inside the front grill, and regenerative [COLOR=blue ! important]braking[/COLOR] functions to recover energy when the car is slowing down. Much of the lighting is by bright, power-saving LEDs, including in the rear combination lamps and vehicle interior, and the efficiency of the air conditioning is enhanced by the use of heat-absorbing window glass. In addition, Green Plastic — Mitsubishi Motors' unique plant-based resin technology — is used wherever possible for interior components in another nod to the environment. 
Specifications 
- Overall length 3,450 [mm] 
- Overall width 1,600 [mm] 
- Overall height 1,400 [mm] 
- Wheelbase 2,550 [mm] 
- Track (F/R) 1,405/1,405 [mm] 
- Seating capacity 2 + 2 
- Motors Permanent magnetic synchronous motors 
- Front: In-wheel motors
- Rear: Single motor 
- Max. output Front: 20kW 2; Rear: 47kW 
- Max. torque Front: 250 Nm 2; Rear: 180 Nm 
- Max. Speed 180km/h 
- Range (10-15 Mode) 200km 
- [COLOR=blue ! important]Tires[/COLOR] 175/40R17


----------

